# How many female betta in a 10 gallon...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have an extra 10 gallon tank that I am thinking about useing as a female betta only tank. Would 5 be to many to put in there as long as there is plenty of plants/hidding places?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

5 would be the perfect number.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you I plan on setting it up this weekend and I will post pictures of it and the girls on Monday if I can.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 5 will work fine. Good luck with your sorority and we look forward to some pics.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

According to Ultimatebettas.com the max number for a female only tank in a 10 gallon is actually 10, as the more females you have the more the aggression is spread out. I wouldn't go any higher than 7 or so myself, as you would need to be on top of the water changes with 10.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 10 in 10 gallons is a little much myself but then again, I don't have any experience with it. To each his own.


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

I think so too, I'm just repeating what I read.. but since betta's are relatively clean fish you could probably get away with 7 without going crazy with water changes with a nice filter.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 7 would be a good number.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Ok 5 or 7 it will be just depends on how many females they have a the LFS.;-)


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I wouldn't go higher than 5, personally. 

I have 2 sorority tanks running, currently - a 20 gallon long with 7 girls. When there were 12 girls in there - it was too many! They are all top breathers and the more competing for the top - the more aggressive the environment - and with girls - some are more aggressive than others - so the less aggressive ones will be cowering at the bottom, or hiding ...

please don't overstock the tank when using 'aggressive' fish types. 

They really do need room to claim as their own 'space'.

my 12 gallon eclipse has 5 girls and they all get along. It was a try and try again situation to make this tank 'work'. I had 4 girls in there before this weekend, but one of them - was more aggressive than the others, and was forcing 2 of the others into hiding. I switched her into the 'big' tank, and replaced her with two others... and now, everyone gets along. 

Just because they're girls, doesn't mean they'll all get along. It's really a very difficult task to find who will be good together. You need to have another tank ready just in case you will need to remove the aggressive ones...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I also would be uneasy adding more than 5, just so that the girls have more room and don't get really aggresive. Good luck!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

What you guys are saying makes a good point so I will stay with 5 that way they will have plenty of room. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with your sorority!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

